# Muriatic, the acid



## Harold_V (Feb 2, 2010)

There's an "I" in that word, folks. It's NOT muratic---------it's *muriatic*.


M u r i a t i c. 

Harold


----------



## glorycloud (Feb 2, 2010)

You da' man Harold!!

OH, I am sorry - you are the man Harold!!! 8)


----------

